# Grow box store bought



## Richy-B (Mar 28, 2008)

Check my new grow box and in-line exhaust fan! Well not to new, but I at least put this thread in the right section this time


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you had a shopping spree at High tech Garden!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 28, 2008)

Those tents look cool.
Why do you have it on its side that really limits your heght.
Also Hot air should be exhausted from the top and cool air comes in at the bottom.

What kind of lights are you going to use?


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 29, 2008)

I grow AF plants. LRx1 & LRx2 so far.


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

ya why would you put that on its side?


----------



## bigdulk (Apr 6, 2008)

what kind of materials are used to enclose the thing, i want to make one of those, way easier to maintain environment than hidden away in my darn closet haha


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 6, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> ya why would you put that on its side?


Like it says above, I grow Autpflowering plants. Lowryderx1 & Lowryderx2. They only grow a foot to 2.5feet


----------



## milehigh (Apr 19, 2008)

any issues yet with your tent. I have two aswell.. I was told they were having problems with the material off gasing and killing plants or stunting growth... any info???


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 20, 2008)

No problem here. Check my grows and you'll see other pics showing my exhaust setup. Here's basic pics from Grow Box booklet though.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks pretty cool to me. What type of lighting are you going to be using in there? I'm sure it will work great for lowryders. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 20, 2008)

Already am using it. I have it on it's side. That makes it perfect for LR's Look deeper in my threads.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 20, 2008)

ok so i looked at this thread after the other post... sweet!  see hydrofarm sent nothing as far as a manual like that. :woohoo: copy>paste>CHECK!!    thanks man and i love it sitting on its side like that.. i wanna get my hands on some lowryder beans!! i just got rid of my lightrail too. it would work great in there with the "box" "tent" (LOL) lying like that.


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 22, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Those tents look cool.
> Also Hot air should be exhausted from the top and cool air comes in at the bottom.


  It does bring in cool air at bottom and exhaust at top with a Wind Tunnel 6, ducted to a Cool Tube Bulb Reflector, exhausting most all the heat.


----------

